# 4 Years till now but its still same



## Asuka26x (Jun 7, 2013)

Using gpu-z since brought my first gpu. years passed and still its same- i mean why there is ati graphics in gpu-z for amd cards why not amd graphics,is there Also gpu chips have amd printed since my hd6850 came out.any tragedy still going on between amd and ati???

Reason behind this would be much appreciated...


----------



## Kreij (Jun 7, 2013)

Most likely because W1zzard has a million things to do an that is really low on the list of what needs to be accomplished.
He's the only one who could answer that for you.


----------



## Maban (Jun 7, 2013)

The vendor ID (1002) is the same for both ATI and AMD cards. Wiz would have to program it to distinguish between ATI and AMD based on individual device IDs, which I'm assuming isn't really worth his time right now.


----------



## Asuka26x (Jun 8, 2013)

I already wrote a email 4 days ago to W1zzard,but still no reply. 

it would be good if he just change NAME to AMD of all cards with (vender 1002)while next gpu-z come out.
 @Maban- thanks for info on vender Id


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 8, 2013)

I think ATI is more appropriate as per the Vendor ID.  If AMD really wanted to distinguish their products from ATI, they should have started using a new Vendor ID.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 8, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think ATI is more appropriate as per the Vendor ID.  If AMD really wanted to distinguish their products from ATI, they should have started using a new Vendor ID.



They do its AMD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 8, 2013)

FYI, AMD is 1022.  1002 always was and always will be ATI.  It's simply owned by AMD.  If AMD reinvents the GPU (sells chips on brands other than Radeon/Fire), they'll probably sell it as 1022 in the future.  Until then 1002 (ATI Technologies Inc.) is most appropriate.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 8, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> FYI, AMD is 1022.  1002 always was and always will be ATI.  It's simply owned by AMD.  If AMD reinvents the GPU (sells chips on brands other than Radeon/Fire), they'll probably sell it as 1022 in the future.  Until then 1002 (ATI Technologies Inc.) is most appropriate.



You can say all you want is appropriate but AMD dumped the ATI name like 4 years ago


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 8, 2013)

Asuka26x said:


> Using gpu-z since brought my first gpu. years passed and still its same- i mean why there is ati graphics in gpu-z for amd cards why not amd graphics,is there Also gpu chips have amd printed since my hd6850 came out.any tragedy still going on between amd and ati???
> 
> Reason behind this would be much appreciated...



Achievement _must_ be locked if you need to whine about this 

AMD = CPU/APU

ATi = GFX

Simple.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2013)

Who care? GPUZ works what more do you want from it.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 8, 2013)

Guaranteed you have ocd.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 8, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> AMD = CPU/APU
> 
> ATi = GFX
> 
> Simple.



It's not quite that simple. 

There was a transition where AMD GPUs had both the AMD and ATi logos on them (I have a 4870 that's a great example of that,) but generally speaking I would expect anything that was 5000 series or later to just straight up say "AMD". Not that it really makes a difference, but there was a point where AMD completely took over and ATi went the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## Asuka26x (Jun 8, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> It's not quite that simple.
> 
> There was a transition where AMD GPUs had both the AMD and ATi logos on them (I have a 4870 that's a great example of that,) but generally speaking I would expect anything that was 5000 series or later to just straight up say "AMD". Not that it really makes a difference, but there was a point where AMD completely took over and ATi went the way of the dinosaur.



Yup mate, from hd5000 series,AMD name should be used.


----------



## Asuka26x (Jun 8, 2013)

this makes sense.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 8, 2013)

Asuka26x said:


> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/6223/logolfu.jpg
> 
> this makes sense.



Well, let's wait to see what W1zz has to say. After all he is the one who would have to make the change.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 8, 2013)

I think Maban got it right, to achieve this each device ID would need to be matched to a different logo. I think Wizzard shouldn't make the change, next thing you know someone would ask him to match the chronological logo designs. I'd rather see him adding more features.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I think Maban got it right, to achieve this each device ID would need to be matched to a different logo. I think Wizzard shouldn't make the change, next thing you know someone would ask him to match the chronological logo designs. I'd rather see him adding more features.



Ah yeah, you're right about that one. Both AMD/ATi share the vendor id 0x1002. That would be annoying, wouldn't it?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 8, 2013)

The name of the cards is determined by the driver of course. IMO, I don't care if the logo is changed or not because the HD 4K series and more than a decade of graphics cards preceding it were ATI branded. My Mobility Radeon HD 5650 was still branded as ATI in late 2010 when the notebook was made.






Notebook spec sheet showing ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650: http://support.toshiba.com/support/staticContentDetail?contentId=2796932&isFromTOCLink=false


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 9, 2013)

First world problems, first world solutions...


----------

